# Walleyes on fire d can 5/20



## BudManCharters (Apr 20, 2012)

Returned to D can after a good day yesterday. My good friend Steve Carlson came along with us today and a group of his associates. The fish were very cooperative finishing with 42 walleyes. I have not made any program changes over the last 11 days and we have been successful everyday, 40 Tru-Trips, scorpion spoons and 30 to 40 leads. We did increase the speed to 1.9 knots anything slower didn't produce fish for us. Can't say enough of running shorter leads when running Tru-Trip divers. If you haven't seen the new bare naked Tru-trip visit your local tackle shop. See you on the water!


----------



## gloomis (Mar 31, 2010)

Good job BUDMAN

You had a good helper that day


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

BudMan,
Just to make sure you were at 1.9 knots, so like 2.1 mph on the speed??? Correct


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

Nice job Ron, guess i'll have to break out the jets and metal! Thanks for posting too!


----------



## BudManCharters (Apr 20, 2012)

That is correct 1.9 knots and that is the fastest we have run this season. Previous day we ran 1.6 to 1.7 knots and pulled 19 fish in about three hours.


----------



## BudManCharters (Apr 20, 2012)

Thanks Mike, I will try to continue posting some of my charters trip results for the guys. It was an enjoyable day fishing with Steve for the first time.


----------



## BudManCharters (Apr 20, 2012)

Ok, I looked up the knot to mph conversion, 1knot = 1.15077945 mph so 1.9 knots would convert to 2.18648096 mph


----------



## rod bender bob (May 19, 2004)

Steve is a good time fishing or having a sip!


----------



## KPI (Jun 4, 2011)

hey bud man nice work!!!steve is a good dude hung out last year for tourny and good times!also that is a beautiful boat you have saw it out one time out by the bouy what size is your rig!!!looked pretty spacious


----------



## BudManCharters (Apr 20, 2012)

Thank you. Its a 32 Tiara with a 13 foot beam lots of room and stable in rough water.


----------



## rnewman (Mar 25, 2013)

We fished with pooh bear sunday near D can also.Caught our last of 36the fish right at noon.He used scorpion spoons at 1.7knts with tru trips at 30 and 35 leads.


----------



## BudManCharters (Apr 20, 2012)

Great job rnewman. Keep up the good work. We pulled Pooh Bear Chartreuse and Jager Bomb scorpion spoons on Sunday. Both worked well.


----------



## Leschamp19 (Aug 21, 2010)

Budman ,
How much of a lead do u run in between the spoon and the jet ?


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

His initial post answers your question.


----------



## Lundking (Apr 15, 2013)

No I you guys have your "leads" mixed up. Leschamp is referring to the leader I believe not the actual amount of line between rod tip and diver. 

I run between 5-8 feet depending on water clarity


----------



## Leschamp19 (Aug 21, 2010)

You are right lundking, I was talking about the leader ! I guess I should have been a little more specific ! 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## JoyOfFishing (Oct 3, 2012)

Do you put meat on the spoon or is it better w/o so that it has better action?


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Budman,

Did you used to dock in the Vermilion river?

I think you fished the last HawgFest did you not. I remember talking with you in Vermilion when I was up there doing advance preparation for the tourney.


----------



## jay2670 (Nov 6, 2004)

Hello can someone give me the location for "D" CAN?? Thank you


----------



## WalleyeRunner (Jun 4, 2012)

D can is 41.38.57 82.57.39 on your GPS. Good luck!


----------



## hiddenlake (Dec 29, 2004)

Can I buy Tru Trips at local bait shops$


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## WalleyeRunner (Jun 4, 2012)

Most the bait shops carry them like happy hooker or dreamcatcher.


----------



## hiddenlake (Dec 29, 2004)

Tru Trips take your bait away from boat?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Panfisher1402 (Apr 8, 2011)

hiddenlake said:


> Tru Trips take your bait away from boat?


No Tru Trips are divers. 



Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## BudManCharters (Apr 20, 2012)

Leschamp I always run 6 foot leads on flurocarbon line.


----------



## BudManCharters (Apr 20, 2012)

Hi-Way Bait also has Tru-Trip divers too.


----------



## BudManCharters (Apr 20, 2012)

No, Tru-Trips makes your spoon, harness or ripstick dive to a desired depth. Clip your line on the planar board line and it slides down and away from your boat. The diver goes to a determined depth based on how much line you put out before clipping it to the planar board line.


----------



## BudManCharters (Apr 20, 2012)

JoyOfFishing i do no tip my spoons however some people do especially when it is a slow bite. I do believe it affects the action of the spoon.


----------



## BudManCharters (Apr 20, 2012)

Lundy, I move to Vermilion in September every year for those big females....just sayin.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

BudManCharters said:


> Lundy, I move to Vermilion in September every year for those big females....just sayin.


You still talking about walleye?


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

hiddenlake said:


> Can I buy Tru Trips at local bait shops$
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Look here: http://www.bigfishtuff.com/index.php?route=information/information&information_id=7 or you can buy from them direct.


----------



## BudManCharters (Apr 20, 2012)

Whatever comes first!!!!


----------

